# "Schnitzeljagd"



## 13101987 (21. Juni 2010)

Moin.
Ich darf in unserer Gilde demnächst eine Schnitzeljagd organisieren und ich habe bisher nicht so richtig Ahnung wie.
Damit auch die kleinen (um lvl 20) mitmachen können sollte sich das ganze in den verschiedenen Anfangsgebieten abspielen.
Bisher sieht die Liste der zu besorgenden Sachen folgendermaßen aus:
-Dschungelrankenwein aus Beutebucht
-Käferaugen von den Nachtwebern in Tirisfal
-Wirbelknochenstaub aus der Todesfestung in den Geisterlanden
-Zerquetschtes Hasengerippe on den Donnerechsen und Blitzechsen in Durotar
- Geschmeidiger Ledergürtel von den Lederhändlern in den Städten Ogrimmar, Donnerfels, Silbermond und Unterstadt.

Das sind alles Gegenstände die mit hoher droprate droppen oder leicht zu beschaffen sind.
Nur leider weiß ich nicht, ob ich damit auf dem richtigen Weg bin und wie ich das verpacken soll.....
Denen nur die Namen zu sagen dürfte sie über Tage beschäftigen.
Wenn ich ihnen noch sage, wo sie alles herbekommen sind sie in ~ 15 Minuten fertig, was auch nicht gerade prall ist.
Wie kann man das ganze verpacken? Würdet ihr sogar andere Gegenstände nehmen? Wenn ja welche?
Usw usw. Ich hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze machen soll....
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn du das ganze in Rätsel verpackst? Du wartest immer am Rätselpunkt und bringst sie so Schritt für Schritt weiter.


----------

